# Niño entre 4 nacionalidades



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que interesante noticia sobre este niño que naciò en un aviòn!!!!!










Ana Archer, quien el jueves pasado alumbró en un avión, puede inscribir a su hijo como mexicano, ecuatoriano, peruano o chileno.

Cuatro opciones tiene Ana Archer, la peruana que el jueves pasado alumbró a su hijo en una aeronave, para escoger la nacionalidad del pequeño.

El derecho internacional plantea el problema de quien nace en el interior de una aeronave, otorgándole posibles soluciones.

Así, la primera opción es concederle la nacionalidad o matrícula del avión donde viajaba en ese momento, también conocida como la “ley del pabellón”. Basados en esta norma, el niño es mexicano, pues su madre formaba parte de los ocupantes de Aeroméxico.

En segundo lugar se encuentra la del territorio que sobrevolaba al momento del nacimiento, según lo que establece el ius soli, relativo al lugar.

De esta manera, considerando que el alumbramiento se produjo mientras la nave surcaba espacio aéreo ecuatoriano, a 36 mil pies (11 mil metros) de altura, Ana Archer puede inscribir a su hijo en Ecuador.

Para ello la madre puede ampararse también en la Constitución de la República, que en su artículo 7 señala que “son ecuatorianos por nacimiento los nacidos en el Ecuador...”.

De igual manera, la legislación internacional habla del ius sanguinis (de sangre), por lo que el recién nacido puede optar por escoger la nacionalidad de sus padres, que es la peruana.

El abogado Juan Varela habla de una cuarta posibilidad, la del lugar donde partió la nave, Santiago de Chile.

El profesional explica que la madre puede escoger dos de las cuatro nacionalidades, amparándose en las posibilidades que le otorga el derecho internacional.

No obstante aclaró, el niño tiene abierta la posibilidad para cambiar su ciudadanía al momento de cumplir la mayoría de edad.

*Inscripción*
Para inscribir a su hijo Manuel, en cualquiera de los cuatro consulados a que tiene derecho, Ana Archer debe presentar el documento de nacido vivo, que tiene que ser emitido por el piloto del avión.

Actualmente la peruana, de 22 años, espera que el consulado mexicano le tramite este papel para continuar con el siguiente paso.

Su aspiración es seguir el viaje con destino a Casablanca, en Marruecos, para reunirse con su esposo Manuel Calderón.

El niño tiene 8 días de nacido y permanece con su madre en la habitación 710 del hotel Oro Verde, mientras llega su pase para salir del país.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Para mi, se queda como Peruano !!!! Si los dos padres son Peruanos no creo que quieran que su hijo sea de otro país.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Interesante noticia, nunca me puse a pensar en un caso de esta indole, pero si es como se explica en el articulo, podria tener dos nacionalidades de lo mas normal, ya que si los padres lo registran como peruano, tambien tendria la nacionalidad ecuatoriana automaticamente por haber nacido en territorio aereo ecuatoriano expresado en su constitucion.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Si, pero para que quieres otra nacionalidad ???


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Tener dos nacionalidades es un conflicto patriotico para cualquiera, en todo caso muchos como yo vivimos divididos por amor a la patria que nos vio nacer y amamos tambièn a la que nos ha acogido con amor y trabajo... Yo soy peruana, pucha de jarana y cajòn. Pero si me preguntas mucho me encanta el pasillo y el rìo guayas me da paz y calma.

Creo que como el niño no puede opinar, los padres deben tomar una decisiòn salomònica...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que loca la noticia. Le deberian dar la ciudadania...chilena porque de ahi partio el avion.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

KW said:


> Si, pero para que quieres otra nacionalidad ???


Bueno eso habria que preguntarle a Vargas LLosa, Fujimori, Carlos Noriega, Kuczynki, Bryce Echenique, Eliane Karp y creo muchos de la colonia italiana, alemana, japonesa, espanola....ellos tienen doble nacionalidad


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Interesante noticia, me gustaría que lo registraran como Peruano.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

COn tal que esté sano,me da igual


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

JT 69 said:


> Bueno eso habria que preguntarle a Vargas LLosa, Fujimori, Carlos Noriega, Kuczynki, Bryce Echenique, Eliane Karp y creo muchos de la colonia italiana, alemana, japonesa, espanola....ellos tienen doble nacionalidad



Aquí se esta hablando de un niño de padres PERUANOS, y no creo que 
quieran doble nacionalidad con otros países latinos.
Imaginate que sea una pareja de...no sé...Brasileros que le sucede lo mismo,
tu crees que ellos van a decír: "que mi hijo sea Peruano por favor".
Si nace en Europa o USA , te puedo creer que si lo van a hacer.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

KW said:


> Aquí se esta hablando de un niño de padres PERUANOS, y no creo que
> quieran doble nacionalidad con otros países latinos.
> Imaginate que sea una pareja de...no sé...Brasileros que le sucede lo mismo,
> tu crees que ellos van a decír: "que mi hijo sea Peruano por favor".
> Si nace en Europa o USA , te puedo creer que si lo van a hacer.


Justo tocaste un caso interesante, resulta que mi vecino en Peru era una familia brasilera que adquirio la nacionalidad peruana, lo mismo paso con Julinho del cristal.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me da igual donde lo registre al nene...


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Que interesante noticia Vane! La verdad nunca se me habia ocurrido que pasa si alguien nace en un avion. Que no es acaso prohibido viajar cuando se tine tantos meses de embarazo?

Bueno, les toca a los padres decidir.....por el momento me imagino la madre y el nino se la estan pasando muy bien en el Oro Verde jejej


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

JT 69 said:


> Justo tocaste un caso interesante, resulta que mi vecino en Peru era una familia brasilera que adquirio la nacionalidad peruana, lo mismo paso con Julinho del cristal.


Yo no tengo nada en contra de tener doble nacionalidad, muchos amigos que conosco la tienen. Yo mismo tengo doble nacionalidad.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

KW said:


> Yo no tengo nada en contra de tener doble nacionalidad, muchos amigos que conosco la tienen. Yo mismo tengo doble nacionalidad.


Yo tampoco tengo nada en contra, incluso tuve la oportunidad de tenerla, pero me exigian la renuncia de la peruana y fue por eso que no lo hice


----------

